# 'Highway of death' diorama



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

I have been trying out different techniques and diorama design styles for some time now. Been working out on the 'Damaged scattered' look, and car damaged look. Unfortunately this diorama was discarded.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice work on it though!


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks.


----------

